# Some sort of hybrid?



## tithe2008 (Jun 13, 2009)

I got this one from a tank of assorted african cichlids that seemed to include many red zebras, a few labs, acei (i think) and some odd ones that I cant identify. this guy and 2 others were less than 3/4 in long and in the overcrowded tank (there were easily 20+ fish in there) the other fish ranged from 1 1/2 inches to 2/12 inches and a big purple guy along with several of the red zebras kept going after this guy but ignoring the other 2 little ones so I grabbed him.

the only way I can describe him would be as a muddy yellow orange with brownish black spots and stripes that dont seem to have any specific pattern to them... I thought maybe some sort of red zebra mix. I was having some photo issues so I will try again in the morning but for now the description will have to do... He seems very livley but I dont think I will put him with my guys until he gets bigger... the are all 2-2 1/2 inches and its my first cichlid tank so I dont want to try anything yet.


----------



## tithe2008 (Jun 13, 2009)

heres the pics... i was only able to get these two, he has spots on his head and on one side spots and stripes, the other side is stripes and he looks more orange than he actually is in these pics.

im not sure if i want to try it but should i put him with my red zebras in a 40 long? 3 zebras and a skunk loach... all under 2.5 in he is much smaller than all of them but its obviously not crowded and lots of hiding holes.


----------



## tithe2008 (Jun 13, 2009)

heres the pics... i was only able to get these two, he has spots on his head and on one side spots and stripes, the other side is stripes and he looks more orange than he actually is in these pics.

im not sure if i want to try it but should i put him with my red zebras in a 40 long? 3 zebras and a skunk loach... all under 2.5 in he is much smaller than all of them but its obviously not crowded and lots of hiding holes.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The picture just isn't clear enough to tell what it is.


----------



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

How can you see anything in that water???? 

Looks like an OB something? A sideshot would be great :thumb:


----------



## tithe2008 (Jun 13, 2009)

oops I accidentally put the same pic up, heres the sideshot.










And because im so smart i took the pics BEFORE I cleaned the glass.

I also have another topic asking for help with algae, im doing constant water changes and cleaning like crazy but nothing helps. it happened with the last 2 larger tanks i set up as well so any tips are really appriceated.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

OB something still cant tell for sure.....as for stopping the algae WC will help alot along with not overfeeding and avoiding direct sunlight via windows ect.


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

Windex!

increases ID of Unknown fish by 50%! Limited time offer.

OB Nyasse Peacock? my peacock Id is rusty. but I see some blue in the face and the yellow. and the dark spots do seam a little blueish black.

http://www.fishlinkworldwide.com/fish/p ... eacock.jpg
This is what im thinking about


----------



## tithe2008 (Jun 13, 2009)

I cant really tell if is blue black or just a greyish black on him, its hard because he is so small, He is not quite that yellow though. I cleaned the glass so i can see the fish better lol as for the green water... waterchanges are happening pretty frequently and sunlight time is at 0 so im decreasing the artifical light and upping water change amount to see what happens.

He looks better now that he is settling in so i will try to get better pics tomorrow.

I know its probably too young to figure a gender but is it possible that the other cichlids in the tank at the petstore were going after him/her rather than the other 2 young ones because they knew he/she was a male?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Lancerlot said:


> Windex!


 :-?


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

lol, I think he is referring to cleaning the outside of the tank.....


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Yes, please clean the glass, and try again...


----------



## tithe2008 (Jun 13, 2009)

well the tank is clean... on the outside... but this guy moves so much I have yet to get a clearer pic, i took 20 and in half of them all you see is a blob of color. he seems to be VERY active and likes to hang out in the silk plants if that gives anyone an idea at all. I will keep trying to get a good pic and post it asap.


----------



## tithe2008 (Jun 13, 2009)

PICTURES 

well i swear i cleaned the glass but i did 2 water changes after... the good news is that thought the water is still kinda green you can actually see everything clearly.


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

Have you taken your water into be tested?? I have never seen water that green before..... especially after a couple water changes.... you may want to invest in a temp tank and do a good thorough cleaning of that one before you add any fish into it.... You may also have to only use sterilized water(you can buy it or boil your own and let it cool)...... It worked with some of my small tanks(2 1/2 gallon).... is it possible too that your filter is just not working good enough?

I would go with a good cleaning and sterile water first and see if that helps at all.... hope this helps!


----------



## tithe2008 (Jun 13, 2009)

I think its algae... we have well water chuck full of iron, before i did the water changes i tested it and everything comes out good it was cycling when it started.

some of that is sand also... I did a 50% water change about 10 minutes before i took the pictures.


----------



## aaquale1 (Apr 18, 2009)

off topic but use Algae Fix... works like a charm.


----------



## tithe2008 (Jun 13, 2009)

is it ok for the fish?

also if anyone has any ideas as to what this guy could be please let me know...

he is with my other fish now and my male totally ignores him but my smallest female chases him around ocationally


----------

